# Smoking



## Zachary1941 (31 Aug 2009)

Hi,
   14 months ago i quit smoking on the spur of the moment ....  decided to quit and have not been tempted at all since....Today  i was on my way to local shop and neighbour asked me to get 20 cigs for him...This i did ,and it was the first time since i quit held a packet of cigs in my hand...It was so tempting to buy a packet for myself.. i dint ..  made me think ... These people who try to stop taking drugs etc must be hell trying to do that.......i quit smoking with very little problem ,(Will power alone) some have all sorts of help patches.etc and still unable to quit..but to get of drugs must be really hell.....Regards vZac


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

Well done, keep off the cigs.


----------



## chriscrook4750 (25 Oct 2009)

i did 4 years then suddenly started again bummer


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Oct 2009)

If every smoker packed up   as the goverment wants - where on earth do they think that they would get the income of "TAX" generated from cigarettes sales. In addition to this there would be more people loosing their jobs and who would pay the goverment sector workers of which our tax payment keeps them in a job.

Regards
paul.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (26 Oct 2009)

Well, people who stop spending on fags will tend to spend the money saved on other stuff (aquaria?!) that carries taxation, albeit not at such a high rate as tobacco, so that'll offset lost tax revenues a bit.  Plus there'll be a huge saving to the NHS, which should help balance the books.   

But even if it cost the nation a fortune, I'd be delighted if everyone gave up smoking overnight - it won't happen though, as I've heard it said that nicotine is way more addictive than many banned substances.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Oct 2009)

Congrats for quitting  I keep away from smoking, drinking and dugs all together


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Oct 2009)

Congratulations Zac. I expect you have added up how much money you have saved yourself.  

Dave.


----------



## andy (26 Oct 2009)

I gave up for 10 years...then, one xmas day, i went to the pub and had a cigar and the rest was history.   

I've now given up for 6 years and to tell you the truth, i've never been to the doctors so many times in my life as i have in the past 6 years.

This time i've piled on the weight too....at least 5 stone since giving up.   But at least i smell nice now !!!!!


----------



## tko187 (26 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Congrats for quitting  I keep away from smoking, drinking and *dugs* all together



What you talking about LD im sure i seen pics of your dug!!


----------



## a1Matt (26 Oct 2009)

tko187 said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2009)

:?  :?  :?


----------

